# can't attach a pic



## REDFOOTMATT (Dec 26, 2008)

A little help over here, I can't seem to attach a pic. I know how to browse and attach but It says it's too large of a file (over 500 MB). Do I need to resize my pics or something? thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2008)

REDFOOTMATT said:


> A little help over here, I can't seem to attach a pic. I know how to browse and attach but It says it's too large of a file (over 500 MB). Do I need to resize my pics or something? thanks



When I had that problem at the very beginning it meant that I already had used up my allocated attachment usage and would have to delete some of my other pictures on the forum in order to post more. To get around that, if you put your pictures into a free Photobucket account, you can then copy (left click on the IMG) and paste them to your forum reply.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Dec 26, 2008)

Matt, an easy way to resize your photos is to use the site below.
http://www.shrinkpictures.com/
An easier method that would help if you have lots of photos, would be to upload everything to a site like Photobucket. There's a guide to posting photos under the Feedback & Help Forum.


----------



## stells (Dec 27, 2008)

Use photobucket its easier and viewable at all times without all the clicking and waiting for it to load, i can't look at any pics that are attached they take forever to load on my PC and i can't be bothered with it... part of the reason i don't visit here to much.


----------

